# *User-Review* Hewlett-Packard EliteBook 2530p (FU432EA)



## Stormtrooper500D (13. Oktober 2009)

*User-Review HP EliteBook 2530p*

So, nachdem ich mein EliteBook seit einiger Zeit in Betrieb habe, aber gegen Freitag ein neues bekomme, werde ich euch mal einen kleinen Überblick verschaffen 


Daten:
• Intel Core 2 Duo SL9400 (Low Voltage; 1,86 GHz; 6 MB L2-Cache; 1066 MHz FSB)
• 1,8“ 120 GB SATA-Platte (Toshiba)
• Intel Graphics Media Accelerator X4500 HD
• 4 GB DDR2-800 Ram
• 1,68 Kg mit Akku
• 12,1“ Display Matt mit 1280x800 (WXGA/ Illumi-Lite) mit 2Mpix Webcam und HP Night-Light
• TPM-Modul, Fingerprint-Reader, Intel vPro-Chip, SmartCard-Reader
• 2x USB, VGA, Audio, FireWire, ExpressCard, Lan (Gbit), Wlan (Intel 5100 n-Draft), Modem, UMTS-Modem, Bluetooth, 
DVD-RW Brenner
• Vista Business + XP Professional + Windows 7 Professional
• 6-Zellen Akku (55 Wh) (bis zu 6,8 Stunden bei Wlan und tippen)
• Softtouch-Panel für Multimedia und Business (Lauter/Leiser; Präsentation; HP InfoButton; etc.)
• SD-Cardreader

UVP liegt bei 1850€ aufwärts bei diesem Modell, wird aber Serienmäßig nicht mit 4 sondern mit 2 GB Ram ausgestattet.

Upgrademöglichkeiten: Besseres Wlan, mehr Ram, drei verschiedene Akkus, Dockinglösungen usw.




Alles weitere folgt....


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (13. Oktober 2009)

*1. Die Verarbeitung:*
Die Verarbeitung glänzt bei diesem Modell. Es ist nirgends eine unsauber verarbeitete Ecke, noch ein Materialfehler zu finden. Diese Notebooks gehen anscheinend durch einen sehr harten Ersttest, bevor sie in die Hände eines Kunden gelangen. Nicht umsonst bewirbt HP das Chassis als "Business-Ruggedizes". Die Handballenauflage ist wie der Deckel aus Metall gefertigt und fühlt sich wunderbar glatt und stabil an.

*2. Das Design:*
Wie oben schon angedeutet, gehört das HP in die selbstkreirte "Business-Ruggedized" Kategorie. Es ist sehr schön Designet, lässt dabei jedoch nicht den "Business-Charm" zu kurz kommen. Einzig und alleine die Softtouch-Tastenleiste lässt etwas Entertainment hervorkommen.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (13. Oktober 2009)

*3. Das Betriebssystem und die Programme:*

Mitgeliefert: Windows Vista Business x32
Mit im Kaufpreis: Windows XP Professional Downgrade (über die HP Service-Hotline zu erhalten)
Wenn gekauft zwischen dem 26.06.09 und dem 31.01.10: Windows 7 Professional x32

Das vorinstallierte Vista Business x32 läuft relativ flott. An einzelnen Stellen lässt sich jedoch eine Verzögerung feststellen, was daran liegen kann, dass nur knapp 2,5 GB Ram der 4 GB genutzt werden. Tests mit Vista Business x32/64, XP Professional und 7 Professional x32 werde ich nachliefern.
Mitgeliefert werden der Credential-Manager, welcher das TPM-Modul und den Fingerprint-Sensor steuert, Presto! Biz Card 5 zum scannen von Visitenkarten per Webcam, InterVideo WinDVD, PDF Complete und Roxio Business Creator.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (13. Oktober 2009)

*4. Portabilität:*

Das Gewicht des Notebooks fällt mit knapp 1,7 Kg sehr gut aus. Es lässt sich leicht in einer Tasche verstauen und fällt kaum ins Gewicht. Da der Akku auch knapp 4,5 Std. bei mittlerer Helligkeit und Wlan mitmacht, kann man einige Zeit fern von Steckdosen bleiben. Die maximale Akkulaufzeit habe ich bisher noch nicht gemessen, da mir das gebotene voll und ganz reicht. Ich werde mir jedoch in den nächsten Monaten den HP Reiseakku besorgen, da der mitgelieferte 6 Zellen Akku nicht von München bis nach Washington D.C. überleben wird.

*5. Nutzen/Leistung:*

Der Nutzen fällt bei diesem Notebook überraschend hoch aus. Es eignet sich zwar nicht zum Spielen, - da limitiert der Intel-Chipsatz - dafür aber für Multimedia. Filme schauen und Musik hören sind trotz der Business-Ausrichtung kein Problem. Einzig das Display könnte für das Filmschauen ein bisschen zu wehnig Kontrast besitzen.

Die Festplatte ist lediglich 1,8" groß und dreht mit 5.400 Upm. Sie ist zwar selten zu hören, wird aber erstaunlich warm. Sie ist unter der rechten Handballenablage zu finden. Anscheinend hat diese Platte auch ab und zu Engpässe, da man eine Installation fast nicht parallel zum IE laufen lassen kann. Dabei verzögert sich die Installation nämlich um knapp 60%.

Der Arbeitsspeicher ist mit 4 GB großzügig bemessen. Da jedoch nur ein 32 Bit System vorhanden ist, nutzt Windows nur 2,8 GB der gegebenen 4. Es kommen DDR2-800er zum Einsatz.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (13. Oktober 2009)

*FAZIT:*
Ich nutze dieses Notebook ja nun schon länger, um genau zu sein schon seit 7 Monaten, und ich bin auch bei diesem Modell wieder überzeugt worden. Das einzigste was ich kritisieren würde, währe die lange Bootzeit bei eingeschaltetem Credential-Manager. Aber das kann ich verschmerzen, da es im Gegenzug Sicherheit verschafft. Es lässt sich wunderbar auf der Tastatur tippen und das WWAN-Modul will man nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr missen. Dass das Display nicht mit hohen Kontrastwerten glänzt, kann man in Anbetracht der Entspiegelung verschmerzen. Wenn ich vor die Wahl gestellt werden würde, ob ich mir das HP EliteBook oder das, ebenfalls von mir genutzte, Lenovo ThinkPad T200 besorge, würde ich mich für das HP entscheiden. Alles in allem erteile ich eine *Kaufempfehlung!*

*Serviceleistung HP:*
Die "Windows 7 Upgrade"-Aktion läuft sehr unkompliziert ab: Auf die Website von HP - Modell auswählen - Nachsehen, ob man berechtigt ist - Über den Link auf eine Seite von Arvato/Bertelsmann kommen - P/N und S/N angeben - Zahlungsmethode angeben und Bestellung abschicken. FERTIG!

LG Storm


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (17. Oktober 2009)

Bilder und die einzelnen Punkte sind nun aufgeführt. Über Vorschläge, Tipps und ähnliches freue ich mich immer, genauso wie ich auch auf Kritik hoffe.

LG Storm


----------



## zenas (25. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal ein großes "Danke" für das Review. Insgesamt finde ich es recht übersichtlich und informativ. Bin schon auf deine weiteren Erfahrungen gespannt (Windows 7, etc...), da ich demnächst auch die Anschaffung eines Business-Notebooks für Reisen / Präsentationen auf Reisen plane. Und ich möchte ungern in die Acer / Asus-Sparte greifen, gerade wenn HP 3 Jahre Vor-Ort Service bietet 

Wie ist denn nun der Anruf zwecks XP Downgrade ausgegangen? 

Weitere Fragen: War dein 2530p ein Neugerät oder refurbished? 
Was ist unter "HP Reiseakku" zu verstehen? Die 9 Zellen Variante? Hast du den schon? Ist die durch den größeren Akku entstehende Neigung des Notebooks beim Tippen ein Problem?
Welche Art Notebooktasche benutzt du? Ein Sleeve? Hättest du da einen guten Vorschlag?


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ich komme am besten gleich zu deinen Fragen:
Den Anruf zwecks des Downgrades konnte ich bislang aus Zeitgründen nicht durchführen, werde dies jedoch am morgen auf jeden fall in Angriff nehmen. Mein hier getestetes Modell war ein HP Renew Modell, also ein wiederaufbereitetes. Ich konnte jedoch keine Gebrauchsspuren feststellen.
Das Win 7 Upgrade habe ich letzte Woche beantragt und gestern habe ich gesehen, dass es am 06.11. an mich versand wird.

Der HP Reiseakku ist ein Zusatzakku, der in das HP-Upgrade-Bay gesteckt werden kann. Das Bay ist jedoch nur bei einigen Modellen mit herausnehmbarem DVD-Brenner vorhanden. Bei mir kann der Akku also nicht genutzt werden. Ich nutze momentan den 6-Zellen-Akku, hatte jedoch auch kurzzeitig den 9er hier zum testen. Dieser beeinflusste bei mir nicht die Neigung, da er nach oben hin dicker wird.
Als Tasche verwende ich eine "Bis 13 Zoll"-Tasche von Dicota, welche dank Echtleder und Metallteilen wirklich sehr schön ist. Bevorzugen würde ich aber die HP-Tasche, welche speziell für das EliteBook gedacht ist. Jedoch sehe ich keinen Grund, 70 Euro für eine Tasche zu investieren.

Der Win 7 Test wird also ab dem 10.11. hier veröffentlicht.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen und stehe dir jederzeit für weitere Fragen zur Verfügung

LG Storm


----------



## Alex800502 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo und vielen Dank fuer Dein Review.

Da das 2530p ja nur einen VGA-Port hat, wuesste ich gerne ob es beim 2530p moeglich ist das TV-Out Signal auf den VGA-Port zu legen um ein einfaches Adapterkabel (wie z.B. dieses: Newegg.com - Cables Unlimited - VGA to S-Video or RCA Adpater - 5 INCHES - Audio Video Cables) nutzen zu koennen.

Hast Du da irgendwelche Infos ?

Vielen Dank - Alex.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen, dass das Video-Signal durch das Kabel umgewandelt wird, also sollte es gehen. Da ich jedoch keinen Bedarf an diesem Kabel habe, kann ich es nicht testen.


----------



## zenas (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey Storm,

bei mir ist nun noch eine Frage aufgetaucht.
Um es kurz zu machen:
Ich hab mir auch ein HP Elitebook 2530P aus dem Renew-Programm zugelegt. Ging jetzt sehr schnell, aber ich war von den Testberichten im Netz etc. überzeugt.

Problem:
Mein Lüfter läuft nicht konstant. Er ist natürlich hörbar und bei konstantem Laufverhalten wäre das auch gar nicht schlimm - aber er dreht sich immer "Schnell-Langsam" und das im 1/2 Sekundentakt. Ist das bei dir auch?
Wende mich morgen auch direkt mal an den HP Support, aber wollte hier erst fragen. 

Andere Sache: Hast du nochmal sämtliche Software aktualisiert (Bios, etc.?!) und hat das vielleicht die Probleme beseitigt?

Windows 7 Upgrade werde ich auch bestellen, wenn das Notebook "in Ordnung" ist. Für 25€ kann man da nicht meckern denke ich.


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (27. Oktober 2009)

Also zu diesem schnellen Lüfter-gewechsel kann ich nichts sagen, da er bei mir leider fast die ganze Zeit durchläuft. Das BIOS hab ich nicht neu gemacht, aber danke für den Tipp, das werde ich sofort morgen machen. Ich werde dir noch vor dem morgigen Abend hier bescheid geben 

Das Upgrade kann ich nur empfehlen, da es ja wirklich fast geschenkt ist 

LG Storm


P.S.: Ich hab das BIOS mal neu gemacht, und kann keinen Unterschied feststellen. Der Lüfter wird wohl mit der hohen Abwärme überlastet sein x____x
Schade, aber das lässt sich ja noch verschmerzen


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (9. November 2009)

Neuester Stand der Dinge: Mit Windows 7 x64 läuft soweit alles reibungslos und schnell.

Aber eins nervt mich tierisch: Nach nur 3 Wochen Nutzung hat sich am Sonntag der Akku verabschiedet. Mal sehen was HP morgen dazu sagt -.-


----------



## Dübel (16. November 2009)

Hallo,

habe mir Arbeitstechnisch ein Elitebook gekauft, nur leider hat mir mein Verkäufer eine 32 Bit Version von Win7 installiert...
Kenn mich jetzt net so super aus und wollte fragen wie die installation von Win7 64 bit gelaufen ist?
Kann man das auch als halb-amateur ausführen? Weil mein verkäufer gemeint hat es gäbe wohl probleme mit der software oder dem bios des elitebooks und deswegen arbeitet das nicht hundert prozent mit Win7 64 Bit zusammmen...

Problem ist halt das ich nichts kaputt machen will, ist halt ein Arbeitsrechner, den ich die ganze zeit brauche und net so gern einschicken will...

Bin schonmal dankbar für alle Antworten,


grüße,

der Dübel


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (17. November 2009)

Äh, WTF? 
Das Problem ist "uns" bei HP nicht bekannt (ich kenn ein paar Mitarbeiter aus der Technik-Zentrale sehr gut), also was auch immer dein Händler für Probleme hat...

Die Installation lief reibungslos und die meisten Treiber waren bereits bei 7 vorinstalliert. Von dem her gibt es keine Probleme zu berichten.

Ich bin nun jedoch wieder auf x32 zurück, da ich ja das Upgrade-Pack von HP nutze.

P.S.: Der Akku ging nach kurzer Wartezeit plötzlich wieder und ist sogar leistungsfähiger als zuvor


----------



## STSLeon (17. November 2009)

Netter Test, ein schönes Business Gerät. Leider ist der Preis auch etwas höher angesetzt, aber für die gebotene Ausstattung angemessen.


----------



## Dübel (17. November 2009)

nun, dann ist mein händler wohl stark dran interessiert das ich mir einen neuen händler suche 

was genau meinst du mit dem HP Update Pack? Was ist das und wieso arbeitet es nicht mit win7 64 Bit zusammen?

Möchte wirklich jede eventualität ausschließen 


Danke,

der Dübel


----------



## Stormtrooper500D (17. November 2009)

Das Upgrade-Pack ist ein Service von HP, über den man Windows 7 Upgrades für 24€ bekommt. Das bekommt man soweit aber nur als 32-Bit-Version. Daher^^

Also wird bei dir auch alles so reibungslos funktionieren wie bei mir =D


----------

